# Deformed kid!!!



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok guys maybe some of you have had this but I have NEVER. One if my does had her babes while I was gone today. When I was checking in them I noticed there was a dead one. It is seriously deformed!!! No hair, one eye strange shaped head. Very weird!!! Other two are good. She won't take one so we are bottle feeding. She doesn't have a bag at all so I don't know how she's going to take the one. Anyway, was this just "one of those things" or what causes this???


Tai


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Sorry forgot pics!!




















Tai


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow I was going to say maybe mummified, an would be a couple reasons, but this looks chromosomal? Maybe? Hopefully someone can help, thanks for posting I'll follow it and hopefully learn more 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Maybe someone has an idea.....I wish I did. Very strange looking. Maybe someone else can chime in.....


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a Cyclops. It's DNA was damaged so the body couldn't follow the right pattern when it was forming. This can be caused by an injured sperm.


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow, that is the craziest. I've never seen anything like that


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Yikes! Poor baby def strange!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh gasp.. that must have really been shocking for you. It sure made me want to know what would cause it. I did just now read from some sort of vet clinics on line that deformities of such type cyclops can happen due to exposure of poisonous plants. I would wonder then why the others were not deformed if that were the case. This was one of the plants mentioned that may cause cyclops issues. ((Veratrum californicum) This was found in cows and mostly sheep. So sorry you have had this happen. It may not have been anything connected to the doe if it is a poisonous plant that caused this but if it was the doe- I think it would be hard to prove her genetics to be the blame with out testings of who knows what. I would make it known to a vet. There could be other situations that have happened similar in your area and it would be good to report this to them for research. It may just be plant caused.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

first time I ever saw that..glad the others are fine! ..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goathiker you are chuck full of knowledge!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Could inbreeding cause that too?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

still said:


> Could inbreeding cause that too?


No, inbreeding causes crooked legs, bad udders, poor growth, etc. This is a true birth defect.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

goathiker said:


> No, inbreeding causes crooked legs, bad udders, poor growth, etc. This is a true birth defect.


Ok that's good to know! Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Glad the others are safe, and hey, as sad as this is, you can tell people how you were home to a cyclops!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I want to thank you for posting that. I have no idea but I am glad the others were fine. Could you tell if mom did anything with it at all?


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

The most frequent cause is (and I'm not making this up...) a mutation in what is known as the Sonic Hedgehog gene. 
And fortunately, mutations almost never happen again. So you don't need to worry about breeding the doe and buck again, if you ever planned to.

That must have been a shock to find... I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Those photos are amazing. I've never seen anything like that. Thank you for posting, and all the information has been very interesting!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm sorry this happened, but what a story. I hope you don't think I'm too insensitive, but if it were me I'd be calling Ripley's Believe it or Not and see how much they'd pay for it. That looks like exactly the sort of thing they like to put on display.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I kinda agree with that..... Or maybe a veterinary college


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that's crazy! must have been some find when you got home. :hug: glad momma and the other babies are doing well.

another thing you can do is take it to a taxidermist. there are people in this world who PAY for things like that (like the show Oddities).


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one that is shocked!! My first thought was inbreeding, but that wouldn't be the case with this buck and doe. So thank you for the answers as to what caused this. I don't think you are insensitive at all. Unfortunately I just left the deformed kid in the pasture. Last night I told my husband we should have put it in the freezer (that sounds so *******.lol) and found so replace for it!!! I would have liked to have been here for birth. The mom had a broken horn when I found them so I'm not sure what all happened. I guess the mom took care of the baby. There was not a drop of anything on that baby, blood or any fluid. The other babies weren't as clean as most of my moms get them. It's been absolutely the strangest thing!! Thanks for all of your replies!!!


Tai


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

I found this quote about the condition, in this case, in a Bengal kitten...


The tiny cat was born suffering from Cyclopia which is a rare congenital disorder that causes embryos to fail to divide the eye sockets into two cavities.
The incidences of cyclopia are 1 in every 16,000 and usually the animal is born without a nose and adequete mouth which obstructs airflow and causes suffocation shortly after birth.

​


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow!!! That's very interesting! Thanks! I spoke to a friend who is and ag science professor and she said it can be caused from a few things but also mentioned poisonous plants. Just kind of a freak thing. I guess I'll be out searching the plants in the field!


Tai


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Here is a pic of her normal healthy kids. the dirty one is the one she wouldn't take!








Tai


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Awwwww


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Can also be a result of server inbreeding (as mentioned)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry, you had to see that, but it is very interesting.

Congrats on the cute babies.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I would still research the poisonous plant as a possibility. It still doesnt account for the fact that the others were normal. If it was caused by a chemical in a poisonous plant, I would think it would have affected the others. Very odd indeed but it is represents real historical & rare deformities from which fictitious legends are born.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Very interesting. It must of been unnerving to find. I'm thankful you have two healthy kids, though. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm now bottle feeding both of the babies. Mom just didn't have any milk!! From what I have learned, this whole situation can be caused from poisonous plants. I still don't understand how it can cause deformities in one but not the others, but there's lots of things I don't understand. I was also told that male goats produce millions of sperm daily. It's like a huge manufacturing process. So for there to be a "glitch" in production every once in a while is expected. But it is so rare, especially this type of case that it's quite possible we could be the only case in, say, the state of Texas this year to have it happen to. As long as it's not happening often then breeding isn't a problem. No culls should be made in this case. In the case of the doe not producing milk, that is a reason to cull. But that too can be caused by poisonous plants. Without having the placenta or kid to send to TAMU there is no way to know the exact cause. Unfortunately!!! But for now I will keep doe, bottle feed my babes and check plants!!!! Hope all of this helps you a little and hope you never have to find a baby like that. It is pretty shocking!! 


Tai


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

It is pretty shocking. I get updates from our UCDavis Vet Clinic Via email from time to time and they tell of different livestock reports, diseases and latest outbreaks if any have happened in the livestock world. I think it would be good to talk to a vet or a vet school in your area and show the pictures to them. It can be beneficial to help in research and to know if there are any other cases of toxic plants in surrounding areas. If there is, then there can possibly be a way to help know the source and type so as to better eliminate them from the property. We have poisonous hemlock creeping closer to our property. It kills all livestock from what I have read by just a leaf of it being injested. Thanks for sharing this information as we can all learn from this.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow! I must say that is freaky! :shock:


----------

